# Deisterfreun.de Stammtisch



## Homer_Simplon (25. November 2011)

Hallo Freunde des Deisters. Damit wir das öffentliche Forum nicht zuspammen, hab ich hier mal ein Liste für die Teilnahme an Stammtischen oder anderen Feierlichkeiten erstellt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. November 2011)

Die Teilnehmer für den Weihnachtsstammtisch am 17.12.11 um 19.00 in der Waldapotheke sind:

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (25. November 2011)

jepp


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. November 2011)

Ach. Und bitte schreibt dazu ob ihr euren Partner oder Kinder mitbringt. Das ist ja diesmal keine Fachveranstaltung


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Skyjet (25. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet


----------



## Ladys-MTB (25. November 2011)

yupp, auch dabei!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet 
Thea


----------



## taifun (25. November 2011)

si..

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Thea 
taifun


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. November 2011)

werden die Kandidaten für den Sturzpokal eigentlich vorher nominiert? Oder passiert das erst in bierseeliger Laune am Stammtisch ?


----------



## schappi (26. November 2011)

Guter Punkt,
da ich ja diese Jahr auf den Trails durch Abwesenheit geglänzt habe, habe ich da nicht den Überblick.
Wer würde denn heuer als Kandidaten für den spektakulärsten/ lustigsten Sturz nominiert
Macht mal Vorschläge, das ist ja schließlich ein Wanderpokal und Evel verscheuert den nachher noch, oder schenkt ihn dem Wirt von Annaturm für dessen neuen Gastraum, wenn wir ihm den zu lange überlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (26. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB 
taifun
Power-Valve


----------



## LocoFanatic (26. November 2011)

hola alle zusammen.
bin leider erst um Weihnachten herum wieder im Deister.
Aber ich will nominieren: 
Folgenreichster Sturz: mason89 aus 4m Höhe für beide Handgelenke auf Grab-Weg.
Leider keine Bilder und nur ich als Zeuge. War aber beeindruckend.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß bis zu den Feiertagen udn hoffe auf Touren mit euch zwischen den Jahren.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## stefan64 (26. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve 
Stefan64


----------



## zoomie (26. November 2011)

Homer Simplon - als Anwärter für den Pokal   War zwar nur ein Schlüsselbein, aber sah spektakulär aus.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. November 2011)

Das sah aus wie in Zeitlupe. Aus meiner Perspektive jedenfalls. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tom de la zett (26. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve 
Stefan64
tom de la zett* (*Uwe, nimmst du mich mit?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (27. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski + Claudia
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve 
Stefan64
tom de la zett* (*Uwe, nimmst du mich mit?)


----------



## matzinski (27. November 2011)

Spektakuläre Stürze habe ich dies' Jahr keine gesehen. Während der Frühschicht passiert so was eher nicht - und wenn doch, gibt es keine Zeugen oder man lässt sich nichts anmerken. Nicht wahr, Tobias? 

Tja, mit 'nem Pokal für die Frühschicht wird das wohl so nix


----------



## tom de la zett (27. November 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Spektakuläre Stürze habe ich dies' Jahr keine gesehen. Während der Frühschicht passiert so was eher nicht - und wenn doch, gibt es keine Zeugen oder man lässt sich nichts anmerken. Nicht wahr, Tobias?
> (




watt... wer hat gepetzt, ich weiss von nix. War ja auch kein Köpper, sondern ein lupenreiner Bauchklatscher !


----------



## NightWing77 (28. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski + Claudia
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve
Stefan64
tom de la zett
NightWing77 + evtl. Regierung


----------



## Yeeaar (28. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Thea 
sicher dat,Heidekraut


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. November 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Homer Simplon - als Anwärter für den Pokal   War zwar nur ein Schlüsselbein, aber sah spektakulär aus.



dafür


----------



## stefan64 (28. November 2011)

Yeeaar schrieb:


> Homer_Simplon
> Schappi
> Evel Knievel
> Matzinski
> ...



Du hast die Liste gekillt.
Immer schön die neuste Liste benutzen.

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski + Claudia
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve
Stefan64
tom de la zett
NightWing77 + evtl. Regierung
Heidekraut


----------



## tom de la zett (29. November 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> dafür



verflixt, hätt ichs mal nicht geheimgehalten. Mit Schlüsselbein konnte ich auch dienen. Endlich wär es mal nen Pokal geworden 

Aber doch lieber Homer: also dafür !


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (2. Dezember 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski + Claudia
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve
Stefan64
tom de la zett
NightWing77 + evtl. Regierung
Heidekraut
WeisstSchonWer + Beate


----------



## NightWing77 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ach shiete, ich bin wohl raus, von meiner Freundin die Schwägerin hat Geburtstag. Da muß ich mit. Keine Ahnung wie lang das geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. Dezember 2011)

häh?
das ist ja die erbärmlichste Ausrede die ich seit langem gehört habe, du Pantoffelheld,
Von meiner Freundin die Schwägerin sicher doch!


----------



## NightWing77 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hey dat ist die Wahrheit, jeder der mich nen bißchen näher kennt
weiß wie gern ich mit Euch zusammen bin.  
Habe sogar schon mal vor zig Wochen bei Thea nachgefragt ob denn ne Weihnachtsfeier anstehen würde und das ich da gerne hin gehen würde. 

Schon am 05. November sind wir eingeladen worden auf dem Geburtstag meiner Freundin, aber hab ich mir nicht gemerkt weil ich nur an Euch denke


----------



## schappi (4. Dezember 2011)

Na und wenn du uns alle so gern hast, warum kommst du dann nicht zu unserer Weihnachtsfeier sondern gehst zu deiner Freundin der Schwägerin Ihrem Geburtstag

Jetzt emanzipier dich gefälligst, sag das du etwas anderes vorhast und komm zu unserer Weihnachtsfeier, auf die du dich schon so lange freust Sei mal ein Biker


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Dezember 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski + Claudia
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve
Stefan64
tom de la zett
Heidekraut
WeisstSchonWer + Beate 
Michael Küster

Ich bestell dann mal nen Tisch für 25 Personen damit wir noch Platz für evtl. Nachzügler haben.


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Dezember 2011)

Den Sturzpokal kann ich nur empfehlen. Seit das Ding neben meinem Bett steht hab ich maximal Hämatome.
Geb ich ungern ab.


----------



## exto (7. Dezember 2011)

Du hast dieses Paradebeispiel menschlich-ästhetischen Genies neben dem Bett stehen???

Banause!

Bei mir stand der in einer indirekt beleuchteten Vitrine aus Panzerglas im ausgemessenen Mittelpunkt des Wohnzimmers !


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Dezember 2011)

Isch habe gar kein Wohnzimmer!

Is jetzt ne Bikewerkstatt!


----------



## taxifolia (8. Dezember 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski + Claudia
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve
Stefan64
tom de la zett
Heidekraut
WeisstSchonWer + Beate
Michael Küster
taxifolia

Ich spendiere dem Sieger wieder eine Buddel Jägermeister- aslo ab in den Wald mit Zeugen und Kamera.

taxi


----------



## schappi (8. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Du hast dieses Paradebeispiel menschlich-ästhetischen Genies neben dem Bett stehen???
> 
> Banause!
> 
> Bei mir stand der in einer indirekt beleuchteten Vitrine aus Panzerglas im ausgemessenen Mittelpunkt des Wohnzimmers !


Genau: hier noch einmal das Objekt der allgemeinen Begierde.
Der nächste Besitzer kann die Reihe: Schappi, Exto, Evel Knievel fortsetzten.
Wer sind denn nun unsere heißen Kandidaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (8. Dezember 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Den Sturzpokal kann ich nur empfehlen. Seit das Ding neben meinem Bett steht hab ich maximal Hämatome.
> Geb ich ungern ab.


Du kannst ihn vieleicht behalten - es gibt ja 'ne faire Abstimmung. 
Um Chancen für die Wiederwahl als Sturzkönig zu haben, müsstest du dir aber bis zum Stammtisch vieleicht noch was Spektakuläres brechen  Sonst wird's wohl nix werden mit der Titelverteidigung


----------



## taxifolia (8. Dezember 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski + Claudia
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve
Stefan64
tom de la zett
Heidekraut
WeisstSchonWer + Beate
Michael Küster
taxifolia+ *Kontrolleinheit *

taxi


----------



## zoomie (8. Dezember 2011)

Jawoll taxi !!!! Sehr schön


----------



## zoomie (8. Dezember 2011)

Ein Kandidat ist Homer


----------



## schappi (8. Dezember 2011)

Wer war denn der Unglücksrabe der sich beide Handgelenke gebrochen hatte?
Das ist doch auch ein heisser Kandidat


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Dezember 2011)

Hab grad gelesen das Scott-ys Schulter zerbröselt ist. Auch ein Kandidat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (9. Dezember 2011)

...komisch...bin im letzten Jahr wenig Rad gefahren war aber bei Homers und scottys Köpper dabei gewesen, bei letzterem gabs nur mich als Zeugen....

Norman Bates alias taxi

( Admin, bitte jetzt quietschende Tür, Donnerhall etc einspielen)


----------



## schappi (10. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Ladys-MTB (12. Dezember 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Jawoll taxi !!!! Sehr schön


 
findischaugutundfreumichschondrauf!! Du wirst gar nicht merken, dass sie da ist!!


----------



## taxifolia (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich danke euch ...spätestens auf der Rückfahrt merk ich`s dann aber wieder .

taxi


----------



## zoomie (13. Dezember 2011)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> findischaugutundfreumichschondrauf!! Du wirst gar nicht merken, dass sie da ist!!


 



Oh doch, wer mit uns feiert wird auch bemerkt   Weißte doch, Thea


----------



## HaJü__ (13. Dezember 2011)

Homer_Simplon
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski + Claudia
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve
Stefan64
tom de la zett
NightWing77 + evtl. Regierung
Heidekraut 
HaJü


----------



## matzinski (13. Dezember 2011)

HaJü = Listenkiller

Homer
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski + Claudia
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve
Stefan64
tom de la zett
Heidekraut
WeisstSchonWer + Beate
Michael Küster
taxifolia+ *Kontrolleinheit *
HaJü

jetzt sollte es wieder passen


----------



## HaJü__ (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke Matze,
hatte ich auch gerade gesehen !!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (13. Dezember 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Oh doch, wer mit uns feiert wird auch bemerkt   Weißte doch, Thea



...oha, keine Einzelheiten bitte ...sonst wird anderen der Umgang mit uns untersagt!!!!


----------



## Hitzi (14. Dezember 2011)

Homer
Schappi
Evel Knievel
Matzinski + Claudia
Zoomie
Firefighter
Hoerman
Janisj
Roudy
Skyjet
Lady-MTB
taifun
Power-Valve
Stefan64
tom de la zett
Heidekraut
WeisstSchonWer + Beate
Michael Küster
taxifolia+ Kontrolleinheit
HaJü
Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (15. Dezember 2011)

Fahre mit dem Auto (kirchrode-drogerie-kirchrode), falls jemand mit will.


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Dezember 2011)

wer fährt denn Ricklingen / Apotheke / Ricklingen (oder Hemmingen...) ?


----------



## Ladys-MTB (15. Dezember 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> wer fährt denn Ricklingen / Apotheke / Ricklingen (oder Hemmingen...) ?



Hast du kein Auto???

Uwe nimmt dich bestimmt in seinem Auto mit, ist ja genug Platz!
Auch in meinem Auto ist genug Platz für 5 Personen......frag Zoomie!
...ich sitze auch freiwillig hinten.........auf der Rückfahrt!!!


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Dezember 2011)

fährt Uwe mit seinem neuen Mikro Flitzer  ? Da buch ich mich ein !


----------



## Hitzi (16. Dezember 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Fahre mit dem Auto (kirchrode-drogerie-kirchrode), falls jemand mit will.



Ha-Jü und ich haben interesse 

Geht auch Bemerode?

Wann ist Abfahrt?


----------



## janisj (17. Dezember 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ha-Jü und ich haben interesse
> 
> Geht auch Bemerode?
> 
> Wann ist Abfahrt?



18.30, gleicher Platz ( am Excalibur). Auf rote Alfa achten

j


----------



## Hitzi (17. Dezember 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> 18.30, gleicher Platz ( am Excalibur). Auf rote Alfa achten
> 
> j



So machen wir es...... 

Bis später!


----------

